# تصميم المنصات البحرية - مثل برنامج sacs



## AHMED ELGRETLY (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الي كل عشاق تصميم المنصات البحرية يوجد نقص كبير في هذة الجزأية ويجب علي كل ذو علم بهذة التصاميم أن يبذل جهدة ولايبخل بالعلم الذي علمة الله وان يتم البذل في هذا الموضوع كي يكون ثمرة يتم حصدها جيل بعد جيل والله الموفق .


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم بارك الله فيك , فعلاً , هذا صحيح , فى هذا العلم شح شديد , حتى من يعلم شىء يبخل على اخوانه offshore جزاك الله خيراً,,,


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ولكن الماده فيه ضعيفه .. على العموم سوف نستمر فى البحث .. وشكرا على التعاون


----------



## mahar alhasan (13 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .أنا طالبة ماجستير بالهندسة المدنية تخصص مائية .رسالة البحث حول المنصات البحرية واستقرارها باستخدام برنامج sacs أحتاج المساعدة بالعمل على البرنامج والحصول على ملفات تعليمية وشكرا.


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 أبريل 2022)

AHMED ELGRETLY قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الي كل عشاق تصميم المنصات البحرية يوجد نقص كبير في هذة الجزأية ويجب علي كل ذو علم بهذة التصاميم أن يبذل جهدة ولايبخل بالعلم الذي علمة الله وان يتم البذل في هذا الموضوع كي يكون ثمرة يتم حصدها جيل بعد جيل والله الموفق .








نوته حسابيه لتصميم jetty


الساده الكرام ارجو ان امكن المشاركه ب نوته حسابيه مع اللوح التصميمه لjetty خاصه من نوع block type ان امكن




arab-eng.org


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 أبريل 2022)

مواضيع اخرى في الهندسة البحرية


----------

